# Warum ist es so schlimm die Lüfter zu drehen?



## herethic (17. Januar 2010)

*Warum ist es so schlimm die Lüfter zu drehen?*

Hi,
man hört ja immer wieder das es schlimm ist wenn die Lüfter sich drehen wenn der PC ausgeschaltet ist,hab da irgendwas von elektrostössen gehört.Deshalb soll man ja auch beim reinigen die Lüfter festhallten.

Ist das wirklich so schlimm?

Singt dann die Leistungsfähigkeit oder ist die Wahrschenlikeit eines Defektes höher?

Kann sie der Lüfter ohne Probleme drehen wenn ich vorher das Kabel vom übrigen Computer löse?


----------



## DAEF13 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum ist es so schlimm die Lüfter zu drehen?*

Das Problem wenn man die Lüfter dreht ist, dass sie dann wie ein Generator funktionieren und somit das Mainboard mit Strom "vollpumpen"... 
eine Leute sagen halt dass es schädlich fürs Board ist aber mal unter uns... mir ist es auch ziemlich Laterne...


----------



## herethic (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum ist es so schlimm die Lüfter zu drehen?*

Gibt es auch andere Meinungen?


----------



## theLamer (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum ist es so schlimm die Lüfter zu drehen?*

Na das von DAEF13 ist die Erklärung ... Es wird durch die rotierenden Spulen/Magnete ein Induktionsstrom erzeugt, welcher aufs Mainboard übertragen wird. Hatte aber auch nie Probleme diesbezüglich. Der Lüfter ist also quasi eine Windmühle, die Strom erzeugt + weiterleitet.

Das Problem tritt wohl auch eher bei _sehr kleinen, schnell drehenden Lüftern_ auf.
Wenn der Lüfter nirgendwo angeschlossen ist, kann er soviel drehen wie er will.

Gruß, theLamer


----------



## NCphalon (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum ist es so schlimm die Lüfter zu drehen?*

z.B. wenn man mit dem staubsauger einen <80mm lüfter auf touren bringt


----------



## der_yappi (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum ist es so schlimm die Lüfter zu drehen?*



NCphalon schrieb:


> z.B. wenn man mit dem staubsauger einen <80mm lüfter auf touren bringt



Oder mit Druckluftspray die Lüfter in nem 5-6 Jahre alten Arbeitsrechner reinigt


----------



## Professor Frink (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum ist es so schlimm die Lüfter zu drehen?*

Oo, worst case scenario.
Aber echt, ich glaub net das das dem mainboard was macht, auch musst du bedenken wiviel Strom die dinger erzeugen. Es wird nicht viel sein !!


----------



## michael7738 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum ist es so schlimm die Lüfter zu drehen?*

Man stelle sich mal vor, man schaltet den PC aus, und in dem Moment wo die Lüfter nachlaufen gehts Mainboard kaputt. Schwachsinn. So schlimm kanns nun echt nicht sein wenn man den Rotor bewegt beim saubermachen.


----------



## shyne (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum ist es so schlimm die Lüfter zu drehen?*

Habi auch zum ersten mal gehört 
Nicht zu viele Sorgen machen!
Was meine Hardware alles überstanden hat


----------



## _hellgate_ (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum ist es so schlimm die Lüfter zu drehen?*

bei mir ist auch alles i.o. dabei hab cihe cht viele lüfter!


----------



## vitka93 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum ist es so schlimm die Lüfter zu drehen?*

wenn man einen led lüfter unangeschlossen dreht leuchten die leds


----------



## maschine (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum ist es so schlimm die Lüfter zu drehen?*

Ich hab mal zwei 1200 upm Lüfter hintereinander gestellt und der vordere hat dabei immerhin ~3,5V erzeugt^^


----------



## Dommas (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum ist es so schlimm die Lüfter zu drehen?*

Meine 120mm Lüfter werden beim reinigen auch meist vom Staubsauger gedreht 
Ich glaube auf dem Mainboard gibt es genug Dioden die den Strom aufhalten


----------



## herethic (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum ist es so schlimm die Lüfter zu drehen?*

Ok Danke für die Antworten.


----------

